# Edgar Allan Poe's proper funeral 160 years late!



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091006/ap_on_re_us/us_poe_funeral


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And he's probably thinking "About time, too!"

That would be something to see, but sounds like there will be major crowds attending.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I would love to be able to get up close and see that replica in the coffin, looks pretty real IMO.
Sounds like quite the funeral, would love to go, but instead I will pay my respects by sitting down with my Poe collections and reading a few short stories tonight.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"replica of the body"....should show a pile of compost instead....


----------

